# Pouncer 2006-2007



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

My sweet Pouncer passed away about 45 minutes ago. I had just come home and went straight to her to see how she was doing. I noticed that she wasn't well and it looked like it was time. I just kept petting her and telling her she was a good girl and I love her. I'm really glad I was able to be with her, comforting her through it. I'm just glad she's happy and healthy now.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure that she found peace from your comfort.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry to hear this news, you and Pouncer fought so hard for the time that you had together. I'm glad that you got to share her final moments with her, and that she was able to take that love with her on her journey.

Good Journey little Pouncer.....peace and green meadows await you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, but glad you were with her. She knew what a loving home was because of you. :angel


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss Ann


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ann, I am so very sorry you have lost your little Pouncer. What a sweet baby she was! I know this is a terrible time for you, but as time eases the pain, the thought of that sweet little creature of God cuddling under the covers with you will bring you joy and comfort. The tears will come, of course, but as Mike said, Pouncer is happy and well, "with comfort and green grass." What joy there is in the knowledge that the _Creator of the universe_ knows every sparrow that falls! I know that He sees your pain, but trusted _you_ to care for his little Pouncer, knowing that her life would be short, but very happy. What a wonderful gift you gave her, giving her love and comfort as she made the transition to her heavenly home! May God bless you; my prayers are with you now.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Pouncer, she looks like such a sweet baby. Take comfort in the wonderful memories you have of her and know that you gave her a great life, even though it was way too short.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww sweet Pouncer RIP! Giant Hugs


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh no  Ann, I'm so sorry to hear about Pouncer. I have been reading your threads and hoping so that she would get better somehow. What a shame. At least she is at peace now. I'm glad you were able to spend time with her at the end.

RIP Pouncer, and hugs to you, Ann


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry Ann about Pouncer  , she was beautiful.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Have a smooth trip over the bridge, Pouncer; your Ann will miss you terribly, but she'll be consoled you're not sick any more.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Life is sometimes too short, but it was very sweet while Pouncer had you there in the last moments. I'm sure that meant everything to her


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

oh Ann i am so sorry for you loss  Pouncer had a great life with you.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss Ann 

Rest in peace Pouncer xx


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... poor sweet Pouncer. I'm so sorry for your loss Ann..

RIP sweet Pouncer... :angel


----------

